# Plattekill Race May 20 - 24



## catskills (May 11, 2010)

Who is going to the Plattekill  May 20-24: KHS GRAVITY OPEN, ProGRT, Jr World Qualifier, UCI Points event & Eastern States Cup #1   ?  

A number of the racers are internationally ranked.  Some of the amateur prizes are bikes with msrp $2199.  :blink:


----------



## Marc (May 18, 2010)

DH is nuts.  Way too many injuries.

My girlfriend's friend's boyfriend (that should make sense) won the DH at nationals in '05 I think (at Mount Snow) but he had to give it up because he had like 5 concussions and his doctors said he'd do serious brain damage if he sustained another.

Funk that.  I'd rather suffer in XC.


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> DH is nuts.  Way too many injuries.
> 
> My girlfriend's friend's boyfriend (that should make sense) won the DH at nationals in '05 I think (at Mount Snow) but he had to give it up because he had like 5 concussions and his doctors said he'd do serious brain damage if he sustained another.
> 
> Funk that.  I'd rather suffer in XC.



have you ever seen the DH course at Mt Snow they use for the Nationals? Fg nuts!!!


----------



## bvibert (May 18, 2010)

Marc said:


> DH is nuts.  Way too many injuries.
> 
> My girlfriend's friend's boyfriend (that should make sense) won the DH at nationals in '05 I think (at Mount Snow) but he had to give it up because he had like 5 concussions and his doctors said he'd do serious brain damage if he sustained another.
> 
> Funk that.  I'd rather suffer in XC.



Skipping across the tops of steep jagged rocks at the edge of control (or beyond) isn't your idea of a good time?


----------



## catskills (May 20, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Skipping across the tops of steep jagged rocks at the edge of control (or beyond) isn't your idea of a good time?



Anyone see the Banff Mountain Film Festival World Tour this year.  They had some dude on a unicycle doing the downhill through the woods thing across logs and rocks.    Crazy stuff.


----------

